

UI / UX Design Interviews – Luca Burgio - frankiefreesbie
https://medium.com/ux-design-interviews/3a4d85289cc3

======
frankiefreesbie
Frank : The “design” is an important part of our analogic life. What is the
role of the designer in our digital life?

Luca : I think now design has a central role in our digital life and not only
there. Look around you, design has a key role in every product you see now in
our society.

